# degree/mark/symbol???



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

If you are on a *windows pc*; Hold down the alt key, then on the *number pad, *type 0176 then let go of the alt key and you will get the degree symbol. Examples; °°°, 99°,110°

If you are on any other media, I'm not sure. You could always google the degree symbol and do a copy and paste that works as well.

I don't know why they don't have it on all windows compatible keyboards. I use it all the time and it's always a hassle to get it.

Hope it works for you to Doug.


----------



## DOUG1111 (Apr 13, 2015)

jmon said:


> If you are on a *windows pc*; Hold down the alt key, then on the *number pad, *type 0176 then let go of the alt key and you will get the degree symbol. Examples; °°°, 99°,110°
> 
> If you are on any other media, I'm not sure. You could always google the degree symbol and do a copy and paste that works as well.
> 
> ...


:biggrin2::biggrin2: Thank you for the info!!!


----------



## DOUG1111 (Apr 13, 2015)

72° 72° Thanks again jmon!! Finally getting a little better weather but still cold central Fl this week 71° --73° daytime


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Just some general information;

Doug, if in the future you need any other types of special symbols or characters and you are on a windows PC, do a search. Type in character map or charmap (depending on what version of windows you're running) and you will come up with a map of all kinds of special characters and symbols. 

After you select the character or symbol you want, look in the bottom right hand corner of the character map and you will see a key stroke on how to get that particular character or symbol. Some don't have keystrokes, but you can copy and paste, etc.

That's what I do. Others will have there own ways of doing it.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

There you go. You got it Bro. :vs_karate::vs_karate::vs_karate::vs_karate:

Those temps look good to me. I'm in the northeast..


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Today's high was a balmy 35°. :surprise:


----------



## DOUG1111 (Apr 13, 2015)

jmon said:


> Today's high was a balmy 35°. :surprise:


 35° too cold for me!! I looked up the character map - thank you!! Can I get windows 10 for free?? I have looked @ you tube & tried but no luck. Have window vista now @ have not used this computer very much


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

ALT-167 also does it 79º.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

DOUG1111 said:


> 35° too cold for me!! I looked up the character map - thank you!! Can I get windows 10 for free?? I have looked @ you tube & tried but no luck. Have window vista now @ have not used this computer very much



You are welcome Doug.

To my knowledge, there is a free windows 10 upgrade for genuine windows 7 and 8, users. Sorry Doug.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

joed said:


> ALT-167 also does it 79º.


One less number to type and remember. Thanks joed.

45º.. l Like it. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DOUG1111 (Apr 13, 2015)

jmon said:


> One less number to type and remember. Thanks joed.
> 
> 45º.. l Like it. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 THANKS!!!!! 95º :vs_karate: & up is what I like. I do A/C work - most elect heat in this area & they don't break down as much as A/C :vs_mad:


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Doug, we're lucky to see couple days of 93º or so all summer. Lol.

Up here it's the other way around, need a good heating source. Only need ac here for about couple months and then not everyday.

I'll bet you keep busy installing ac's - no doubt. :vs_karate::vs_karate: Make sure you keep hydrated. Lol..


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

There are actually two slightly different versions
ALT-167 º
ALT-248 °
beside each other to see the slight difference º°


Here is a list of alt codes and the symbols you can make.

http://www.tedmontgomery.com/tutorial/altchrc-a.html


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

DOUG1111 said:


> THANKS!!!!! 95º :vs_karate: & up is what I like. I do A/C work - most elect heat in this area & they don't break down as much as A/C :vs_mad:


Give us some attic temps° this summer.:surprise:


----------



## DOUG1111 (Apr 13, 2015)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Give us some attic temps° this summer.:surprise:


 2013 attic--house metal roof 213º hottest one for me. Usually around 140º to 154º & most AH are in attic....


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

DOUG1111 said:


> 2013 attic--house metal roof 213º hottest one for me. Usually around 140º to 154º & most AH are in attic....


With approx. 150 attic degrees it seems to me about 10 gallons of some CPVC water pre-heat would be a good plan for those attics.


----------



## DOUG1111 (Apr 13, 2015)

SeniorSitizen said:


> With approx. 150 attic degrees it seems to me about 10 gallons of some CPVC water pre-heat would be a good plan for those attics.


 That's a great idea!!! With 3/4 CPVC how many feet- the more the better??? or even 20--30 feet would help somewhat??


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

DOUG1111 said:


> That's a great idea!!! With 3/4 CPVC how many feet- the more the better??? or even 20--30 feet would help somewhat??


To approach 10 gallons, about 60 ft. of 2 inch sch80 cpvc would be needed and hope the attic doesn't exceed the max. rated temperature of 200°F.


----------



## DOUG1111 (Apr 13, 2015)

SeniorSitizen said:


> To approach 10 gallons, about 60 ft. of 2 inch sch80 cpvc would be needed and hope the attic doesn't exceed the max. rated temperature of 200°F.


A little weight also-If I remember right (USAF fire dept)many yrs ago 8.35 lbs per gal of water- think OK with temp's One long run with elboe's? or use "T"s


----------

